# umm... scuse me



## Tellervo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello!

I was checking posts in my usual haunt authorsbydesign.com when Foxee (whatever she goes by in here) piped up and said "Tel, I don't know if you're a member of WriterForum.com, but you really ought to be.  Go check it out."  And I always do what Foxee says, or try to.  (comes of her being in charge of weekly challenges there)  So I snuck out of AbD and snuck in over here to see what the fuss was about, but got sidetracked into introducing myself... haven't really had a chance to explore much yet.

Hi.  I'm Tellervo.  In the normal world, I just bought my first sword and write when I have time/energy/a fragment of an idea and any combination thereof.  In other worlds I am Isabelle Tellervo, captain of the Cirsium Rangers, and how the real person came to be the other person that  is a long story, which I will tell anyone who's interested, but it would make for an even more babbly introductory post, so I won't put it here.  Just be glad you haven't met Sparks.

No.  I don't have multiple personalities, though the people in my head sometimes think differantly.

Anyway.  I'm here, expect to be glad I decided to show up, and will now melt back into the underbrush to see what's going on.

Your humble servant,
Tellervo


----------



## Shinn (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Tellervo! 

James.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, Tellervo!

Nice to see you here. Keep your shields up, this can be a rough forum sometimes but it's also pretty invigorating.

Always do what I say, huh? hahahahahahaha!

-Foxee


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, this forum certainly keeps you on your toes!! 

Welcome to the forum, sweetie!! :]


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------

